

Spaniards launch a campaign against blackstone [video] - pvaldes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPGGJpOiseI

======
pvaldes
_" Blackstone is the biggest vulture fund in the world, spending up to 100
million dollars per week on foreclosed properties in the U.S. Completely
lacking in social responsibility, Blackstone specialises in buyin up devalued
properties, upon which it then raises rents. In this way, Blackstone
systematically places the families that live in these properties in danger of
eviction and in a situation of extreme vulnerability_.

Source [english pdf]: [http://afectadosporlahipoteca.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/03...](http://afectadosporlahipoteca.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/03/comunicado-PAH-opBlackstoneEvicts_ingl%C3%A9s.pdf)

